# Arson, Minnesota Style



## Doorman (May 16, 2012)

Not really a code issue, but here is an odd one for you.

Convicted of arson yesterday, Barnesville MN resident Tara Andvik had set six fires at her home.

From this article in the Fargo Forum, 16 May 2012:

_"Andvik was the only person in the vicinity when all six fires were reported, and they all appeared to be designed to be easy to control and do minimal damage, with the exception of the Oct. 12 barn fire._

(MN Deputy State Fire Marshal Andrea Wenzlaff) _"Wenzlaff noticed the barn fire while interviewing Andvik’s husband, Matt Andvik, in the kitchen on the morning of the deck fire. __*It was the first time in the fire marshal office’s history that an arson fire had started when a marshal was already on scene*__, she said."_

So, she set fire to her own outbuilding WHEN THE FIRE MARSHAL WAS THERE!  Ya GOTTA love it!


----------



## Coug Dad (May 16, 2012)

Next I suppose she was going to break out the wood chipper to try and get rid of the evidence.


----------



## LARMGUY (May 16, 2012)

Or the fire marshal.


----------



## Frank (May 17, 2012)

We had a similar one here last year with a series of hotel fires when the fire marshal was there and watched the perp walk into a room and leave with it on fire--was a first for our office too.


----------

